# Derailleur hangers - any leads?



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

What started out as a great ride up the Geysers in Sonoma County California turned into a big PITA when my new KMC chain broke an outside link, hung up in my deurailleur cage,and cranked my RD into my spokes. Mangled the RD, the hanger and the frame tab a bit, luckily my wheel wasn't damaged as well.

I guess the good news is that the hanger on my 2007 Dream HX is replaceable - I never took note of it before. The bad news is that nobody seems to have the hangers in stock. E-mail in to Colnago America (phone call when business opens tomorrow) to Wrench Science, and Mike Perry in the UK. I see complaints on Colnago America's Facebook page that hangers are 3+ months out.

Anybody have any other leads?


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Pro Bike Kit has one for Colnago in stock. Not original Colnago ... might fit yours? I can't say for sure if Colnago ever changed the replaceable hangers over the years.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=NP12265


----------



## flakey (Feb 8, 2003)

*Wheels Manufacturing*

How about a Wheels Mfg available through QBP?

http://wheelsmfg.com/content/view/806 /27/

Maybe one of these works on your model?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

In the meantime, take it to a shop and have them bend it back in place and check for alignment. Park makes a rear derailleur alignment tool. I have done that a couple of times on my steel frame and bent the hanger right back into place. The frame is 26 years old and still running fine.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Thanks guys*

I see the #61 and 87 hangers listed in various places as the two Colnago types - but neither looks like the correct unit for my ride. Seems like there would be hangers for all the HX stay frames, but I don't see them.

I tried bending the hanger back into place - didn't quite work out. Worse is that I had to nudge the frame tab it mounts to as well to align it. Aluminum ain't steel in this regard - it doesn't like to bend back.

But how about this for customer service - I asked Mike Perry about replacement hangers. He sent a pic of mine to his distributor, who's going to set one aside. He will ship over in a week or so. Thanks Maestro!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sablotny said:


> Just an update - 2 weeks and zero help from Colnago Italy or America with this 2007 frame part. A look at Colnago America's Facebook page shows people waiting over 3 months and counting on hangers for their CX-1's


Sorry to hear about the hanger breaking in the bend back process. Don't like the fact that it has taken Colnago, a multi-million dollar company, over 2 weeks to send you a new hanger. That is some serious BS. I don't think I have ever heard of anybody praising Colnago's customer service, but I might be wrong. Plenty of complaints though. It sucks when you have to deal with terrible customer service.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Just an update - 2 weeks and zero help from Colnago Italy or America with this 2007 frame part. A look at Colnago America's Facebook page shows people waiting over 3 months and counting on hangers for their CX-1's


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Update, to give props to Colnago. Apparently Colnago Italy has sourced a hanger and is shipping it to Colnago America. They reported they had hangers for older frames, but not mine (2007 HX-stay). At the same time, Mike Perry is shipping one to me as well, so I should have a replacement and a spare.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

would this work ?

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=NP12265


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks, but no. The #61 and 87 that are listed by PBK, Derailleurhanger.com, Wheels Mfg. et al don't fit my frame (nor, I assume, any HX-stay frames)


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Hate to drudge this up, but I'm over 2 months and still without a replacement derailleur hanger. Maestro apparently shipped one to me parcel post, but it never arrived. Colnago Italy supposedly sent some to Colnago America. America sent me an e-mail saying they had them in stock, and I should call up my local Colnago rep to order it. I called Wrench Science, two weeks later they said they had received... the wrong hanger. Waiting now for the right hanger to show, if one exists.

If anyone has an HX-stay frame, I'd suggest finding a spare if you'd like to keep riding your bike in case of mishap.

What's a guy to do for the 2 month wait? I bought another frame and have been riding that. Amazingly enough, for 1/3 the price it came with a spare derailleur hanger.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Is there any way the two pieces could be welded together, at least until a proper replacement arrives?
Or get a machine shop to cnc one? There isn't much to a hanger for gosh sake!

Long shot-look under "deraillur hangers" on ebay. Lots there, hopefully one that fits your bike.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

For the price to CNC a new derailleur hanger for my frame, I bought a Fuji SST and have been enjoying it. Some month, hopefully, I'll get a new hanger and then my Dream will go up on Ebay.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66739


----------



## drami99 (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow, Had the hanger from a Dream Plus broke so I started looking at this thread. I had looked everywhere and emailed Colnago with no reply from them of course. I found the correct hanger in the link provided by Cinelli 82220. Thanks.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Thanks for the bump. Check my rant in the Colnago forum as well. Ended up taking 6-3/4 months to get a replacement hanger for my frame, with zero help from Colnago Italy or America. Finally found the part at Chain Reaction. I sold my Colnago because of the episode, and won't be buying another one. Worst customer service I've experienced, on the highest priced, custom order frame. 

FWIW, you can go to Orbea's web site (and probably other mfr's) and order a replacement hanger direct. I did that for a friend's frame - found & ordered it in seconds, it was delivered in 3 days.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hanger Link*

A bit late but might come in handy some day for others:

another WWW source for derailleurs

Wheels Mfg - Wheels MFG.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

French, thanks but they have a VERY limited selection for Colnago. See my "Rant" thread about Wheels and DerailleurHanger.com. Great source for other brands, especially Taiwanese made (90+% of bikes?) but not so much for others.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Sucks...*

Colnago has, and always will, run their company like a used car lot.
But I still own a C-50.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

mriddle said:


> Colnago has, and always will, run their company like a used car lot.
> But I still own a C-50.


I believe so too.............thats why i buy their NOS


----------

